# The "Quest" is over



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well you already know it, but I just wanted to reiterate what I have been saying all year long. 

BYU's ranking was a result of their winning streak, which was made possible by a very weak schedule. They are NOT a top ten, maybe not even a top twenty team, an un-ranked TCU just proved that. 

Any bets as to just how far they fall in the standings ?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

That was an ugly game, I look forward to hearing Y fan come up with reasons as to why, how, they got spanked... you know with them being a national level team an all :roll:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

TCU is ranked 23 or so. But still made the Y look as good as they really are. Avatar's are my business now. :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Maxxie Pads got sacked 7 times and like I said before TCU would beat BYU. BYU's downfall is Pride. Hey Fatbass, how is your humble pie?????


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I am posting here before i hear



> BYU FAN: at least we lost with class


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> ..., an un-ranked TCU just proved that.


You are wrong yet again! You don't really need me to show you that, you are smarter than that. 
I expected issues after the last two weeks, but not that bad, I don't see anything positive out of that game, the second surprise was simply that there are commentator stupider than those of the Mtn, which is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry BYU fans. 
I hate BYU, but I really was hoping for an undefeated BYU vs. Utah matchup. Now BYU might be playing "spoiler" in that game, in the sense that if Utah wins out they are likely headed to a BCS bowl. The holy war will still obviously have a lot riding on it, especially if both teams win out. 
The Utes can't let their guard down. Obviously TCU is a team playing with a lot of confidence, especially after this win. It definitely won't be easy for the Utes to go undefeated, but I really think they can do it.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

...and so is my life. I quit.


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh to hear the excuses spewing from Bronco's mouth tomorrow! What, no divine intervention tonight or no help from the refs???? To bad zoobie fan!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

You won't hear any excuses from Bronco. He took responsibility in the post game interview for not having his guys prepared. He used the word "exposed" a number of times which was fitting based on the results of the game.

The Cougs got dominated, no doubt about it. TCU took control of this game from the very beginning and never looked back. 

The BCS hype and an undefeated season are a thing of the past, but still it is only one loss with a lot of games yet to be played. They still have a shot at a conference championship depending on how Utah and TCU finish their seasons and could still finish the year ranked in the top 25. Will that be enough to keep them motivated? We'll see. 

The last time BYU got exposed like this was against Tulsa and we all saw how they responded (16 game win streak). It will be interesting to see how this team comes out in their next game against UNLV.

Shane


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just being real and not taking a cheap shot at BYU but how do their fans think this last performance will affect any Heisman talk? I thought it was a slim chance if any to start with and granted, he can't help his line not blocking for him but the interceptions? Is it pretty much time for him to shoot for having a good year and call it good or is there still a glimmer of hope?


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the Cougars will be fortunate to be in the "others receiving votes" catagory when rankings come out Sunday.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry cougar fan I know today will be a rough one for you, a lot of you are calling out sick today hoping to turn around a miserable week and punish some deer this weekend. As an ND fan I understand and I was actually cheering for the cougs last night (kinda made me sick though) I had a sudden urge for a cafine free drink and some green jello. I think it is best you root for Utah the rest of the year so you can get a piece of a big BCS payday for the conference! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, the "Quest" is over. This was a CRUSHING blow for me and for all BYU fans. I am totally DEVESTATED! But as much as it hurts I must now agree with Rat, Coyote and others that BYU was BADLY overrated, and TCU flat out EXPOSED them last night. No excuses, and I really don't think you will hear any from Bronco or any of the players. They were just outplayed in EVERY facet of the game last night, and not just the players. The BYU coaches were put to shame by Patterson and the TCU coaches. In particular I think Coach Anae and Coach Webber need to do some serious soul searching to find out what wrong with their protection schemes and why they could not adapt to the TCU defense. Although it was not the only reason they lost, that is where it began. Give credit to the TCU coaches for coming up with the perfect game plan, and to the TCU players for executing it almost flawlessly.

As far as the polls go, I really could not care less at this point. I would actually not mind it if they dropped out completely. At the very least they should fall out of the top 20 if not out completely.

The only good thing I can see coming from this game is that if BYU was going to be exposed I am glad it was by a conference opponent rather than on the national stage like Hawaii was last year.

So that is all I have to say at this point. I am now going back into mourning.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Just being real and not taking a cheap shot at BYU but how do their fans think this last performance will affect any Heisman talk? I thought it was a slim chance if any to start with and granted, he can't help his line not blocking for him but the interceptions? Is it pretty much time for him to shoot for having a good year and call it good or is there still a glimmer of hope?


I think the Heisman talk went hand in hand with the BCS talk. I don't think Max will be making any trips to New York this fall.

I think at this point the whole team needs to regroup and focus on maintaining a good season. In fact, a one loss season should they run the table from here on out is nothing to be ashamed of. The season is not lost just yet.

It's going to take some good coaching by Bronco to get these guys motivated enough to believe that there is still something worth playing for. TCU looked outstanding last night, but even they have had games where they have struggled. The Utes still have a couple tough games on their schedule including a trip down to ABQ to play a Lobo team that traditionally has given them some problems. The conference championship is still a possibility should the Utes or Frogs drop one somewhere along the way.

Hopefully they can get over the let down and learn from the game and still come back and play inspired football. That's easier said than done I'm sure.

Shane


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Question for bugsy and riverrat, is TCU as good/better than Oregon State? Just wondering what the 'experts' opinions are on that. Thanks in advance for the polite well thought out responses. :mrgreen:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > ..., an un-ranked TCU just proved that.
> ...


Please do show me where I'm wrong, at kickoff yesterday TCU was not in the AP top 25 http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/rankingsindex
They were not even listed in the top 41 teams according to the BCS
http://www.sportsline.com/collegefootball/polls/bcs 
They were listed in the usa today poll, (which is used in the BCS calculations) but even that inclusion wasn't enough for them to show up in the BCS rankings.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Question for bugsy and riverrat, is TCU as good/better than Oregon State? Just wondering what the 'experts' opinions are on that. Thanks in advance for the polite well thought out responses. :mrgreen:


I really don't remember mentioning the utes in this discussion, my point was quite simple:

The cougars were not nearly as good as they (you) thought they were, and they didn't deserve the ranking they had.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > buggsz24 said:
> ...


So they WERE/are ranked! Huge 1 Bugsy 0


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Question for bugsy and riverrat, is TCU as good/better than Oregon State? Just wondering what the 'experts' opinions are on that. Thanks in advance for the polite well thought out responses. :mrgreen:
> ...


Where did I mention the utes? :roll:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Where did I mention the utes? :roll:


c'mon old man were not dumb, what team in the same conference played Oregon State?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> So they WERE/are ranked! Huge 1 Bugsy 0


Not according to the only poll that can get you into a BCS bowl game., but don't worry about it your team probably won't be there anymore either.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Where did I mention the utes? :roll:
> ...


My question has NOTHING to do with the utes! Answer the dagum question.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

From what I saw last night... the Frogs would have SMOKED OSU. Utah is in for a real fight when they play TCU.... at least that was my thought watching the game. The Pac-10 is having a horrible year and this year I think has been a year when anyone can win, anyone can lose and power conferences aren't living up to their reputation. Things will go back to normal I'm sure, but at this point, anything could happen to anyone... I'd say there are maybe four or five teams this year who you could almost put money on to deliver the goods for you every time.... but like with OU and USC, thats just proof that anyone is beatable once, no matter how good they look the rest of the time.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> From what I saw last night... the Frogs would have SMOKED OSU. Utah is in for a real fight when they play TCU.... at least that was my thought watching the game. The Pac-10 is having a horrible year and this year I think has been a year when anyone can win, anyone can lose and power conferences aren't living up to their reputation. Things will go back to normal I'm sure, but at this point, anything could happen to anyone... I'd say there are maybe four or five teams this year who you could almost put money on to deliver the goods for you every time.... but like with OU and USC, *thats just proof that anyone is beatable once, no matter how good they look the rest of the time*.


That's my point on the TCU/Oregon State question. Oregon State dominated USC, and TCU dominated BYU. I agree that TCU is far better than TCU, at least from what I saw last night. So, why does USC still get props? Just wondering.

See buggsy, it has NOTHING to do with the utes. _(O)_


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As a hard core Cougar Fan, I'll take my licks on this one. A few things.



> Just being real and not taking a cheap shot at BYU but how do their fans think this last performance will affect any Heisman talk?


Hall for Heisman talk should be over. In my opinion, he shouldn't have been part of the discussion anyway. In the national media, BYU was the team de jeur for BCS talk, and Hall went with that. He is a very good QB but not among the top 5 in the country. FWIW - no MWC player will ever get the Heisman with the current TV contract.

BYU's ranking - The rankings are a constantly moving thing. They change week to week, and should. How many teams have been ranked #1 so far? I can think of Ohio State, LSU, USC, Oklahoma, and Texas off the top of my head. Rankings change based on performance. Up until last night, it was appropriate for BYU to be ranked where they were based on record from last year and performance this year until that point. Last night, they clearly didn't play like a top 10 team, or even top 20 team. They will drop significantly, but I expect them to be in the 22-25 range.

TCU's Ranking - I said it on Wednesday - TCU deserved to be ranked much higher than they were. The Frogs are a VERY impressive team. Their only loss was at then #1 OU. The remaining games they have kicked the crap out of every team they've played. I expect them to climb to the 12-15 range - which I think would be appropriate.

Last Night's Game - TCU absolutely dominated the Cougars in every way possible. No doubt about it. They exploited every weakness BYU has to their advantage. TCU is a superior football team this year. Even though my Cougars got blasted, as a fan of football - I couldn't help but admire what TCU was able to do with their game plan, defensive schemes, and offensive execution. They played like a top 10 team.

Implications - If TCU brings that same game to utahutes, the Frogs will roll over them. If they bring the game they played against CSU, utahutes will win. The conference race is now between TCU and utah. From what I've seen of both teams thus far in ability to play complete games, TCU is far superior at this point. Time will tell.

As for the Quest - BYU is back at the drawing board in a quest to play a perfect game. They did that against a bad UCLA team. I hope they can renew that in evey game on the schedule. The quest for perfection is certainly still alive and well. It just translates to individual games and individual performances instead of a perfect win/loss record. Which is what it has been about all along anyway.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> ]That's my point on the TCU/Oregon State question. Oregon State dominated USC, and TCU dominated BYU. I agree that TCU is far better than TCU, at least from what I saw last night. So, why does USC still get props? Just wondering.
> 
> See buggsy, it has NOTHING to do with the utes. _(O)_


Pa-lease, it drives you crazy that the Utes beat a team that was able to steal one from a national powerhouse. If you think that TCU just has BYU's number your even more delusional than I once thought, this was BYU's first REAL game and they looked very bad. And the worst part for your team, this wasn't the first time they looked really bad this year.

BYU was over ranked by a long shot because of the wining streak, TCU was underrated by a long shot because of their conference affiliation and the loss to OU. I will reserve judgment about how good the U is until after they've played TCU.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

One more time, who is bringing Utah into this? You and only you. Stop sniffing Sakoda's jock strap for a minute and pay attention, I brought up TCU in comparison to Oregon State, NOT Utah. :roll: Let me spell it out for your Texas educated mind, TCU rolled over BYU at home, they said they had BYU circled as the game of the year. Oregon State rolled over USC at home, they said they had USC circled as the game of the year. Get it now? :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, question is TCU that good or is BYU that bad. I have seen both teams play many times, and TCU is good, but lets not get carried away. TCU showed that speed kills BYU, just like Washington almost did. Utah unlike BYU has speed on Defense, TCU will have a hard time in SLC. I think it showed the nation that BYU was over hyped and couldn't win the game that they should have once again. THey are very over rated. The biggest game that I as a Ute fan is the Game at New Mexico. IF they can win that then I really believe Utah has it. But, for one night I was loving the BYU humiliation. Go utes!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> One more time, who is bringing Utah into this? You and only you. S*top sniffing Sakoda's jock strap *for a minute and pay attention, I brought up TCU in comparison to Oregon State, NOT Utah. :roll: Let me spell it out for your Texas educated mind, TCU rolled over BYU at home, they said they had BYU circled as the game of the year. Oregon State rolled over USC at home, they said they had USC circled as the game of the year. Get it now? :roll:


Get over it, Utah may be in the same spot in a few weeks with a loss, but nothing like this one. You are a little bitter and it is understandable, but you had to know in the back of you mind that this could happen especially the way they have been playing lately.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Question... weren't both of these games taken on a short week for the losing team? Do you think that had anything to do with it? Also, I think the reason USC gets more credit is a) They have won against better teams more consistently than the Y (could be because of schedule or something, just saying) and b) if USC and the Y were to play I don't know that it would be much of a contest. USC is just a better team this year and pretty much every year in recent times but if fair was fair, then all the one loss teams would have to run through a playoff to get into a BCS game, regardless of conference. I think undefeateds from the major conferences should have a "winners" choice of what bowl to go to, done through a lottery to see who picks first, etc.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> Question... weren't both of these games taken on a short week for the losing team? Do you think that had anything to do with it?


Short week can be a reason but not an excuse. TCU had a short week for this one too. Like Coach Patterson said though - they have been preparing for the BYU game since January. BYU has been preparing for the game since Monday. Big difference. Big mistake.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > One more time, who is bringing Utah into this? You and only you. S*top sniffing Sakoda's jock strap *for a minute and pay attention, I brought up TCU in comparison to Oregon State, NOT Utah. :roll: Let me spell it out for your Texas educated mind, TCU rolled over BYU at home, they said they had BYU circled as the game of the year. Oregon State rolled over USC at home, they said they had USC circled as the game of the year. Get it now? :roll:
> ...


Get over what? I didn't bring Utah into this, your buddy buggsy did. Pay attention utefan, I am talking about *TCU* and *OSU*. My point(s) have NOTHING to do with your crimson team on the hill, NOTHING.

Riverrat, thanks for addressing my question, you must have been educated outside Texas and the basin. I agree by the way, USC would likely roll BYU. My point is ANY team can get thumped by ANY team. Getting rolled by TCU certainly doesn't make me happy, but at least they lost to a very good team this year, unlike the last two years. I say if TCU played Oregon State on a neutral field they would win by double digits, yet Oregon State dominated USC.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


I know what you are talking about, I can just see by your coments you are a little bitter. I know exactly what you were saying. And did you see TCU play most of there games this year, they were not that good, and they havn't played anyone yet either except for OU who spanked them. TCU is not as good as you are giving them credit for. Like I have said from the beginning even after all you ****y Y fans have been spouting off is I really think you will not see a undefeated team this year in the Mt. West, I still think Utah has the best chance but still a tough road. I am not like you Y fans, I am a football fan and a realist, and it is just tough to do.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


Because where you live is so great, how is that radiation treating you? Must be doing something to your mind :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Get over what? I didn't bring Utah into this, your buddy buggsy did. Pay attention utefan, I am talking about *TCU* and *OSU*. My point(s) have NOTHING to do with your crimson team on the hill, NOTHING.
> ...


I wasn't educated in Toxicville, I was educated in the SAME school district as our fearless leader Petersen. Plus, all that 'radiation' floats around the point of the mountain and dumps right on downtown Salt Lake and Bountiful. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > Question... weren't both of these games taken on a short week for the losing team? Do you think that had anything to do with it?
> 
> 
> Short week can be a reason but not an excuse. TCU had a short week for this one too. Like Coach Patterson said though - they have been preparing for the BYU game since January. BYU has been preparing for the game since Monday. Big difference. Big mistake.


Thanks Gary... I honestly didn't know it was a short week for TCU too.. just thought that might be a situation that some might point to as having something to do with not being "ready enough" or something.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok here is a question for you Pro, or any of you Y fans. You were all telling us how suspect TCU's pass defense was, and how bad there offense was. And how they have not looked good all year, yet now after they beat the crap out of your beloved cougs you are telling us all that TCU is the best team in the Mt. West blah blah blah. So is BYU that bad? Cause before you said TCU was not that good. NOw you are going back on your statement. Trust me they are the same team you saw the 6 weeks before that game, they are a good team, but not great, and they looked better because BYU played that bad.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

FWIW - I never discounted TCU. Before the game, I pointed out how I thought they were not getting the respect they deserved. They have blown out every opponent except CSU last week, and of course their loss at OU. TCU was very impressive with their game plan and execution in every aspect last night. There is a reason they are the #1 defense in the country. They played last night like a top 10 team.

How that translates to BYU - BYU is a good team this year. And they were made to look foolish last night. In my book, that is what top teams (like TCU) can do - they can make other good teams look outright bad. BYU looked bad last night partly because of their own execution or lack there of, but TCU's game plan and execution made BYU look bad. It was superior preparation and performance. Seven sacks on a team that had only given up four over six games is impressive. 

Believe me - I am one who will admit when I was wrong. I do it often on this site. I own what I say. Heck, I predicted a 35-17 BYU win. Boy did I screw that one up! But I never discounted TCU. If I did, I would admit it. They are a very good team.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cmon Y fan take Gary's example eat some humble pie, and admit the Y is not the team you thought they were and when the finally met some competition they wilted. Taking nothing away from TCU they were the more motivated team this year, they are not a national powerhouse. BYU played a weak schedule and it caught up to them this week. As for the U I agree the NM game is very important for some reason they have our number. We can pass judgement on the U after they play TCU. But be as gracious in defeat as the Y fan was piling on how good they were, how the polls are biased, how max hall should be invited for the hiesmen, how inconsistent Utah is, how our sportscenter piece was to short, why do we not get respect, I think BYU can beat texas or USC, and anything else I left off from overconfident Y fan.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Ok here is a question for you Pro, or any of you Y fans. You were all telling us how suspect TCU's pass defense was, and how bad there offense was. And how they have not looked good all year, yet now after they beat the crap out of your beloved cougs you are telling us all that TCU is the best team in the Mt. West blah blah blah. So is BYU that bad? Cause before you said TCU was not that good. NOw you are going back on your statement. Trust me they are the same team you saw the 6 weeks before that game, they are a good team, but not great, and they looked better because BYU played that bad.


Show me where I said ANY of the nonsense you just typed. :? I'll wait!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> One more time, who is bringing Utah into this? You and only you. Stop sniffing Sakoda's jock strap for a minute and pay attention, I brought up TCU in comparison to Oregon State, NOT Utah. :roll: Let me spell it out for your Texas educated mind, TCU rolled over BYU at home, they said they had BYU circled as the game of the year. Oregon State rolled over USC at home, they said they had USC circled as the game of the year. Get it now? :roll:


Sure!

Try and play off a beating as "it was TCU's biggest game of the year", this was the game that exposed the Y as the rankings fraud it was.

It will not be the Y's last loss of the year.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> Cmon Y fan take Gary's example eat some humble pie, and admit the Y is not the team you thought they were and when the finally met some competition they wilted. Taking nothing away from TCU they were the more motivated team this year, they are not a national powerhouse. BYU played a weak schedule and it caught up to them this week. As for the U I agree the NM game is very important for some reason they have our number. We can pass judgement on the U after they play TCU. But be as gracious in defeat as the Y fan was piling on how good they were, how the polls are biased, how max hall should be invited for the hiesmen, how inconsistent Utah is, how our sportscenter piece was to short, why do we not get respect, *I think BYU can beat texas or USC*, and anything else I left off from overconfident Y fan.


That was funny. I sent the link to that post to both Mack Brown and Pete Carrol, their response was the same: Who's BYU ?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> It will not be the Y's last loss of the year.


If they play like they did last night, I am afraid you are correct with that.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok here is a question for you Pro, or any of you Y fans. You were all telling us how suspect TCU's pass defense was, and how bad there offense was. And how they have not looked good all year, yet now after they beat the crap out of your beloved cougs you are telling us all that TCU is the best team in the Mt. West blah blah blah. So is BYU that bad? Cause before you said TCU was not that good. NOw you are going back on your statement. Trust me they are the same team you saw the 6 weeks before that game, they are a good team, but not great, and they looked better because BYU played that bad.
> ...


The question was to you, but sure read back on the posts before the game and see what your fellow Y fans said to us. I will wait :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not going to defend others comments, but YOU addressed the post to ME. Wait over for you, not for me. :? Go utefan........back to flipping burgers! :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > bowhunter3 said:
> ...


it is a Mexican stand off, this will get exciting!

BTW check your signature line; there are at least two errors in it, or was it meant to not make sense? Seriously!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Max Hall looked horrible last night. I think he certainly had a prima donna complex going on. Hopefully now that he has some mud on him he will be more hungry and play for the win instead of playing for his image and assuming the team will make up the rest for him. I was disappointed last night, but strangely I expected this to happen so I didn't get upset about it.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Max Hall looked horrible last night. I think he certainly had a prima donna complex going on. Hopefully now that he has some mud on him he will be more hungry and play for the win instead of playing for his image and assuming the team will make up the rest for him. I was disappointed last night, but strangely I expected this to happen so I didn't get upset about it.


It's hard to look good when you have no O-line in front of you. Max made some bad decisions, but his O-line gave him no help. It was a bad performance all around.

I don't think BYU is as bad as they looked last night, nor do I think TCU is the apparent power house that they appeared to be. Bowhntr is right in that they have looked suspect as well in a couple of their games. They are a good team but they definitely will be beatable when they come to SLC to play the Utes.

I think last night is a perfect example of good and bad preparation. BYU has proven in the past that they can beat teams with superior athletes than themselves. It wasn't the athleticism of TCU the was the determining factor. It certainly contributed to it, but Patterson has hid guys ready to go where as Bronco didn't. Bronco admitted that fact in his post game interview. TCU has been preparing for this game since January. Bronco got out-coached.

Shane


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

The o-line was bad too. Hall was off rhythm though and missed many passes that he should not have.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I'd say the offensive line blew chunks too! Seven sacks?? What happened with the coaching on that one?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm still depressed. Can we start the Jazz season today???


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

The offensive line sucked! The defense sucked! Does not make for a good combination. If BYU had played against USU the way they played against TCU, BYU would now have two losses. TCU was up for the game (which they should have been) and BYU got ****y. Sooner or later, BYU needs to realize that when you are at the top of the heap, everybody gets up for the game against you. Really good teams prepare for everybody being well prepped to play against them. At this point, I have to agree that BYU is far from "really good". Against TCU, they weren't even "good". Hopefully, it will serve as a wake-up call and slap them into reality. If not, it is going to be a long second half of the season.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I'm still depressed. Can we start the Jazz season today???


Yea. D. Will sprained his ankle on Saturday. How's that for a start?


----------

